# Fuck Google, Install AdNauseam



## ___- (Sep 4, 2017)

*What is AdNauseam?*
AdNauseam is an adblocking addon that attacks the income source of advertising companies that violate your privacy, particularly Google.
*Why should I care? *
Google has been involved in creating a monopoly over how online content is distributed, and censoring content it deems politically incorrect. I'm sure you all remember the manifesto incident and them firing the think tank that said monopolies like them are dangerous for democracy.
Sauce: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/google-monopoly-barry-lynn_us_59a738fde4b010ca289a1155
Even if you aren't concerned about Google, their influence makes them able to force third party websites off the internet i.e. the Daily Stormer.
*How does it work?*
It clicks ads so you don't have to. You don't view these ads and Google has to refund these ads to advertisers, eroding the trust companies have in their platform for promoting their product. Google has already shown they're scared shitless by removing it from the Chrome addon store.
*How do I get it? *
You can install it here:
https://adnauseam.io/
Other things you can do:
• Install Waterfox, it's like Firefox without the telementary cancer and will support the XUL framework long after Mozilla does so you can avoid webextension aids.
• Promote AdNauseam and alternative content sharing websites like Mastodon and Vidme.
• Use an alternative search engine such as ixquick or startpage.
• Limit your usage of services from companies such as Facebook or Google.
• Give Linux a try, it's gotten a lot more easy to use with a lot of alternatives for popular software minus Microsoft's telementary.

*YES IT'S BASED ON UBLOCK ORIGIN*


----------



## Florence (Sep 4, 2017)

...How much did AdNauseam pay you to write this?


----------



## ___- (Sep 4, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> ...How much did AdNauseam pay you to write this?


None. There is no reason for a corporation to promote AdNauseam. It literally ruins malicious advertiser's revenue. I just fucking hate Google.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 4, 2017)

___- said:


> None. There is no reason for a corporation to promote AdNauseam. It literally ruins malicious advertiser's revenue. I just fucking hate Google.


So you're doing this out of spite?


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 4, 2017)

How does this compare to uBlock Origin? I'll gladly install it, but uBlock's pretty hard to beat when it comes to ad blockers.


----------



## Robotron (Sep 4, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> How does this compare to uBlock Origin? I'll gladly install it, but uBlock's pretty hard to beat when it comes to ad blockers.


Doesn't Ublock Origin just block the ads normally?


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 4, 2017)

Robotron said:


> Doesn't Ublock Origin just block the ads normally?


It does, but it's also a lot faster than other blockers, from what I've seen. I used to use Ghostery, but now I don't. uBlock is a lot lighter, and I'm curious how AdNauseum compares.


----------



## ___- (Sep 4, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> So you're doing this out of spite?


Yes.


Sergeant Politeness said:


> It does, but it's also a lot faster than other blockers, from what I've seen. I used to use Ghostery, but now I don't. uBlock is a lot lighter, and I'm curious how AdNauseum compares.


It's based on uBlock Origin.


----------



## LulzKiller (Sep 4, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> How does this compare to uBlock Origin? I'll gladly install it, but uBlock's pretty hard to beat when it comes to ad blockers.


Apparently (haven't used adnauseum) it's built right on top of it


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 4, 2017)

___- said:


> It's based on uBlock Origin.


Grabbing it now.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Sep 4, 2017)

So far I'm finding that it makes my browser (Vivaldi, chromium based) a bit laggy. It isn't effecting page loading too much, but it seems to be producing a noticeable stutter for things like scrolling and tab movement.

I'm also wondering if it conflicts with scriptsafe. I've given google ads permissions using scriptsafe, and they are still seemingly blocked, but adnauseam isn't clearly registering how it is handling the ads, so I'm unsure.

I really like the idea though, so I'm going to stick with it for a while, and see how it goes.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 4, 2017)

installed, am i a member of anonymous yet


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Sep 4, 2017)

Vrakks said:


> installed, am i a member of anonymous yet



Here is your complimentary mask


----------



## ___- (Sep 4, 2017)

ConcernedAnon said:


> So far I'm finding that it makes my browser (Vivaldi, chromium based) a bit laggy. It isn't effecting page loading too much, but it seems to be producing a noticeable stutter for things like scrolling and tab movement.
> 
> I'm also wondering if it conflicts with scriptsafe. I've given google ads permissions using scriptsafe, and they are still seemingly blocked, but adnauseam isn't clearly registering how it is handling the ads, so I'm unsure.
> 
> I really like the idea though, so I'm going to stick with it for a while, and see how it goes.


Script blockers in general can fuck with it.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 5, 2017)

What exactly does this have over uBlock? If it's based on it then what else does it do?


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 5, 2017)

The Fool said:


> What exactly does this have over uBlock? If it's based on it then what else does it do?


It blocks ads from view, but not from being downloaded. All the ads on the page get "clicked" (a data request is sent, but the response is immediately discarded), meaning tracking has been made useless by bot requests. The systems have no way of knowing which clicks are legitimate and which ones are just being generated by this addon. It's the same principle as TrackMeNot, which floods your search history with searches you didn't make so as to obfuscate your real ones.

Aside from that, it works exactly like uBlock. If you don't like the clicking mechanism, you can turn it off at setup.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 5, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> It blocks ads from view, but not from being downloaded. All the ads on the page get "clicked" (a data request is sent, but the response is immediately discarded), meaning tracking has been made useless by bot requests. The systems have no way of knowing which clicks are legitimate and which ones are just being generated by this addon. It's the same principle as TrackMeNot, which floods your search history with searches you didn't make so as to obfuscate your real ones.
> 
> Aside from that, it works exactly like uBlock. If you don't like the clicking mechanism, you can turn it off at setup.



Oh.
Well shit I don't want Trump knowing I like Lucky Star


----------



## tehpope (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm too much of a battered housewife to stop using Windows and Chrome. Firefox is a bit slow for me.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 5, 2017)

tehpope said:


> I'm too much of a battered housewife to stop using Windows and Chrome. Firefox is a bit slow for me.


Get Vivaldi. It's based off of Chrome, faster than Chrome, doesn't have any tracking bullshit, is far more customizable, and works with all your addons. It's fantastic and I will shill that shit until it turns to shit. We were talking about it here.


----------



## BlueSpark (Sep 5, 2017)

Seconding Vivaldi: it really is excellent.


----------



## Hui (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## JTRH-NBR (Sep 5, 2017)

row row fight the power


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 5, 2017)

___- said:


> Yes.


I completely respect that.


----------



## ___- (Sep 5, 2017)

Hui said:


>


----------



## Hui (Sep 5, 2017)

lol you fucked japs

degenerate


----------



## CWCchange (Sep 5, 2017)

___- said:


> • Give Linux a try, it's gotten a lot more easy to use with a lot of alternatives for popular software minus Microsoft's telementary.


LOL.


----------



## LD 3187 (Sep 6, 2017)

So is this a substitute for ublock origin or something that should be used as well? What about this and ghostery? Also a little offtopic but what browser do you use for android devices?


----------



## Null (Sep 6, 2017)

CasualSeppuku said:


> So is this a substitute for ublock origin or something that should be used as well? What about this and ghostery? Also a little offtopic but what browser do you use for android devices?


AdNauseum is a modification of uBlock Origin that clicks every ad it blocks. You only need AdNauseum.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 6, 2017)

lol slightly inconveniencing yourselves for a moral stand

what a pack of faggots


----------



## Null (Sep 6, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> lol slightly inconveniencing yourselves for a moral stand
> 
> what a pack of faggots


It's literally the same thing as uBlock Origin. It inconveniences you not-at-all.

I wouldn't shill for it if it didn't work. Google has started issuing refunds for malicious ad clicks.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Sep 6, 2017)

I'll give it a spin with vivaldi. I don't like stutter or bad performance, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 6, 2017)

Mysterious Capitalist said:


> I'll give it a spin with vivaldi. I don't like stutter or bad performance, so we'll see how it goes.


I haven't noticed a difference aside from a few ads I didn't see before having to be blocked manually.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 6, 2017)

___- said:


> Give Linux a try




hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Sep 6, 2017)

how does this compare to AdBlock Plus? better or worse?


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 6, 2017)

RIP_SANITY said:


> how does this compare to AdBlock Plus? better or worse?


uBlock itself is far lighter and far better than ABP; paired with the click function, you're helping destroy Google and it'll probably run a bit better. You can just disable ABP while you try it, can't hurt.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 6, 2017)

So it's just an extension that spams adclicks? So what you're saying is if I really wanted to, I could create a Youtube channel, flood it with inane hour long videos and set up a computer to repeatedly sit through each of these videos and hollow out their ad revenue straight into my wallet?

Honestly though, doing this will just ultimately make the internet so much fucking worse. On the one hand, yes, you do slay the dragon and Google goes down in a ball of flames, leaving nothing left except for shitty second rate search engines all of which have even fewer scruples in exposing you to malware, ushering in a new era of the internet which depends entirely on donations and premium memberships because brands will never touch it again. On the other, the dragon adapts like a disease to antibiotics abuse and resorts to even more unscrupulous measures to make money from you, so not only did it not work but you gave it immunity.

What do you ultimately hope to achieve with this, what's the end game?


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 6, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> On the one hand, yes, you do slay the dragon and Google goes down in a ball of flames, leaving nothing left except for shitty second rate search engines all of which have even fewer scruples in exposing you to malware, ushering in a new era of the internet which depends entirely on donations and premium memberships because brands will never touch it again. On the other, the dragon adapts like a disease to antibiotics abuse and resorts to even more unscrupulous measures to make money from you, so not only did it not work but you gave it immunity.


I just want the internet to die horribly.

Ads aren't the only way people make money on the internet, and I really don't care if the ones who were looking for an easy payday pack up and leave. Hobbyists will stick around, shops will stick around, people who only use the internet for communication will stick around. Ads have been nothing but trouble, including the people they tend to attract. If we all go the route of donations and shit like Discord Nitro, I don't really care.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 6, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> Hobbyists will stick around, shops will stick around, people who only use the internet for communication will stick around. Ads have been nothing but trouble, including the people they tend to attract. If we all go the route of donations and shit like Discord Nitro, I don't really care.



This is like D.A.D. light.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 6, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> This is like D.A.D. light.


If you say so. I don't have an opinion on that, really. I'm not really bound to any specific service, I've made my plans if any of it in particular dies. I'm not saying I won't be affected at all, nor am I saying that my utopia free of stupid people on the internet would even be a good thing. We want what we really shouldn't have.

If you think that people won't step up to buy off Google's assets and products when it goes bankrupt, though, that's just as . There's nothing Google offers that's especially exclusive; the only thing you could list was the search engine. I'm fairly certain Google's demise wouldn't be the end of Google's services.


----------



## symantec (Sep 6, 2017)

How about, instead of using these third party security risks i just keep using google chrome with adguard, privacy badger, and a VPN? Hmmm.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 6, 2017)

symantec said:


> How about, instead of using these third party security risks i just keep using google chrome with adguard, privacy badger, and a VPN? Hmmm.


How exactly is an ad blocker a security risk? The addon discards the response data from any ad it clicks as soon as it gets it back. There is no security risk. Do you think they'd put out an addon that exposes you to the nasty shit you get from ads?


----------



## symantec (Sep 6, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> How exactly is an ad blocker a security risk? The addon discards the response data from any ad it clicks as soon as it gets it back. There is no security risk. Do you think they'd put out an addon that exposes you to the nasty shit you get from ads?



I only say that because Google removed it from their store and told the devs to fuck off. There are plenty of adblockers still on the chrome store, I.E... uBlock.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 6, 2017)

symantec said:


> I only say that because Google removed it from their store and told the devs to fuck off. There are plenty of adblockers still on the chrome store, I.E... uBlock.


Do you think they removed it because it was a security risk, or because they're directly affected by what it does?


----------



## whatever I feel like (Sep 6, 2017)

Replacing Firefox with Waterfox and Chrome with Vivaldi. Lets go full turbo nerd. (installed adnausium too)

edit: They obviously didn't block adnausium as a security risk, look at all the shit extensions that these sites let through.

edit2: And Vivaldi does not pass the cut. Still, Waterfox is going great. Love the import feature- makes switching incredibly easy.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 6, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> How exactly is an ad blocker a security risk? The addon discards the response data from any ad it clicks as soon as it gets it back. There is no security risk. Do you think they'd put out an addon that exposes you to the nasty shit you get from ads?



Part of why I just blanket block ads is I don't want my computer sending requests to every janky honeypot some Romanian criminal sets up and buys an ad for.  They're probably mostly harmless but as the chance of them not being gets anywhere above zero, your odds of hitting some malicious site that actively tries to fuck with your system increases.

Click every single ad and if there's even one you're guaranteed to end up on some honeypot's list of potential targets if there's even one out there.

Also it's wasting some small amount of bandwidth mainly to do something that's at least partly malicious.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 6, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Part of why I just blanket block ads is I don't want my computer sending requests to every janky honeypot some Romanian criminal sets up and buys an ad for.  They're probably mostly harmless but as the chance of them not being gets anywhere above zero, your odds of hitting some malicious site that actively tries to fuck with your system increases.
> 
> Click every single ad and if there's even one you're guaranteed to end up on some honeypot's list of potential targets if there's even one out there.
> 
> Also it's wasting some small amount of bandwidth mainly to do something that's at least partly malicious.


Fair point. If there is a security risk, though, it's unproven. I've not had an issue with it yet and if I get some shit from it, I'll probably bitch about it here, despite it being entirely my fault.


----------



## symantec (Sep 6, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> Do you think they removed it because it was a security risk, or because they're directly affected by what it does?




I really have no idea, but there's more reasoning than just "oh it blocks google from collecting data". Cause there's plenty of apps still on the chrome store that do that


----------



## ___- (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## ___- (Sep 6, 2017)

symantec said:


> I only say that because Google removed it from their store and told the devs to fuck off. There are plenty of adblockers still on the chrome store, I.E... uBlock.


Did you even read why they removed it?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 7, 2017)

___- said:


> Did you even read why they removed it?



Because it sends requests to Romanian honeypots, keep up.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 7, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Because it sends requests to Romanian honeypots, keep up.


How many ads are actually honeypots, though?

This is all speculation, but I'd believe Google got spooked about this shit hitting their bottom line way before I'd believe they decided to take something like this down out of a safety concern for their users. Google doesn't pull shit without reason, usually some notable incident, and I've yet to hear about an actual issue with AdNauseum, only speculation about what _could _go wrong with it.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 7, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> How many ads are actually honeypots, though?
> 
> This is all speculation, but I'd believe Google got spooked about this shit hitting their bottom line way before I'd believe they decided to take something like this down out of a safety concern for their users. Google doesn't pull shit without reason, usually some notable incident, and I've yet to hear about an actual issue with AdNauseum, only speculation about what _could _go wrong with it.



Lol no. 

They blocked it because it was deliberately fucking up their shit and had no other purpose than raping their ad income.  They'd have to be retarded not to block it!


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Lol no.
> 
> They blocked it because it was deliberately fucking up their shit and had no other purpose than raping their ad income.  They'd have to be exceptional not to block it!


That's what I said. Google didn't drop it because of "honeypots".


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 7, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> That's what I said. Google didn't drop it because of "honeypots".



I wasn't being serious. I don't care why Google shafted it, the idea of adding some extension to my browser just to fuck with ad metrics at the expense of my bandwidth for reasons that dip beneath self interest is pointless. What are the pros of installing it?


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 7, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I wasn't being serious. I don't care why Google shafted it, the idea of adding some extension to my browser just to fuck with ad metrics at the expense of my bandwidth for reasons that dip beneath self interest is pointless. What are the pros of installing it?


I haven't noticed a single dip in my download speeds since I installed it, and I've used it on multiple computers. It's really not a concern. If you don't see the pros in it, just stick with what you're using. Are you actually looking to be convinced or is this rhetorical?


----------



## Jaimas (Sep 7, 2017)

___- said:


> View attachment 274161​*What is AdNauseam?*
> AdNauseam is an adblocking addon that attacks the income source of advertising companies that violate your privacy, particularly Google.
> *Why should I care? *
> Google has been involved in creating a monopoly over how online content is distributed, and censoring content it deems politically incorrect. I'm sure you all remember the manifesto incident and them firing the think tank that said monopolies like them are dangerous for democracy.
> ...



Or one can noscript and call it a day.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Sep 7, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> Or one can noscript and call it a day.


Porque no los dos?


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Sep 8, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> Get Vivaldi. It's based off of Chrome, faster than Chrome, doesn't have any tracking bullshit, is far more customizable, and works with all your addons. It's fantastic and I will shill that shit until it turns to shit. We were talking about it here.




Holy fuck.....why did someone not tell me about this browser earlier?

Its terrific!


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Sep 8, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> Or one can noscript and call it a day.



I thought the point of this add-on was not just to block but to fuck with the Google metrics they use to sell thier bloody ads.

If 50% of the click are pure shit then advertisers will soon stop trusting Goolge Ad-sense.  At least that's how  I read it. The whole points is not to stop the ads but to screw the metrcis up so bad that they become worthless to both Google and its advertisers.  That is why our overlord Goolag have been blocking anyone caught using it.

But fuck Chrome, it's shit anyway.  

PS: I use it and have had no real issues aside from the standard Google shits.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 8, 2017)

Sweet and Savoury said:


> If 50% of the click are pure shit then advertisers will soon stop trusting Goolge Ad-sense.



But that isn't actually going to happen.  Some hardcore 0.1% of utter fucking nerds are going to do this shit and then Google will filter it out.

It's one of these dumb nerd campaigns that will do nothing.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Sep 8, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> But that isn't actually going to happen.  Some hardcore 0.1% of utter fucking nerds are going to do this shit and then Google will filter it out.
> 
> It's one of these dumb nerd campaigns that will do nothing.



Consider the Google Troons that have mailed the Farms... it may take them a while because they're arguing about their girl dick.

Google is turning into SEGA, complete with foot shooting once a month.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Sep 8, 2017)

This isn't complicated.

Do you hate Google and want to fuck them over? Install it and fuck them over.

Do you not give a shit? Don't install it and keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Sep 8, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Part of why I just blanket block ads is I don't want my computer sending requests to every janky honeypot some Romanian criminal sets up and buys an ad for. They're probably mostly harmless but as the chance of them not being gets anywhere above zero, your odds of hitting some malicious site that actively tries to fuck with your system increases.



I still didn't try it, so I don't want to come off as a shiller, but their FAQ says this:



> Does AdNauseam's clicking put me at risk for malicious Ads or ransomware?
> 
> Absolutely not. AdNauseam simulates clicks on Ads by issuing an AJAX request to the adserver in a background process. This request is made without opening any additional windows or pages on your computer. The text-only request is safely discarded by AdNauseam before it has a chance to execute in the browser (no DOM is constructed and no code is ever allowed to run). Further, all cookies from AdNauseam's visits are automatically blocked before they reach the browser's local storage.



https://github.com/dhowe/AdNauseam/...ut-me-at-risk-for-malicious-ads-or-ransomware


----------



## James Smith (Sep 8, 2017)

Diplowave said:


> Almost there. Now install gentoo



Do I have to put flame stickers on my computer case?


----------



## Diplowave (Sep 9, 2017)

SoapQueen1 said:


> Do I have to put flame stickers on my computer case?


Nah. Just i3 and anime 14 year old "girls".


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 9, 2017)

Google are basically the Cyberdyne Systems of our reality.


----------



## The Iconoclast (Sep 15, 2017)

dis sounds fun


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 24, 2017)

As much as I liked the idea of it, AdNauseum's a bit shit and I got rid of it. None of the things people were worrying about in the thread came true, but random shit broke all the time and it got to the point where it wasn't worth it.

First off, it sometimes didn't actually block shit, even shit that uBlock Origin itself would block on a clean install.
Popups ended up being an issue on Wikia. I'd click a link and one of those browser hijacking modal tabs would pop up and I couldn't do anything about it.
Even though the general functionality of uBlock is supposed to still be there, when I'd use the picker tool to block a certain part of the page, when I refreshed, it came right back. Manually adding divs to my block list did nothing.
It fucked up the functionality of Gmail. I have Gmail in a web panel on Vivaldi, and it made the delete email button completely nonfunctional unless I scrolled down. For a tiny email, you can't scroll down. The moment I got rid of AdNauseum, the delete button worked again.
YouTube ads came through much of the time, completely unblocked.
This is more Google's fault than anything, but having to go through developer mode and finding a place to stash AdNauseum's files got more annoying every time I had to install it.
For something based off uBlock Origin, it sure didn't work like it. Again, neat idea, fucking awful execution. I'd rather just use uBlock and turn off third-party cookie tracking.


----------



## QT 219 (Dec 7, 2017)

___- said:


> View attachment 274161​*What is AdNauseam?*
> AdNauseam is an adblocking addon that attacks the income source of advertising companies that violate your privacy, particularly Google.
> *Why should I care? *
> Google has been involved in creating a monopoly over how online content is distributed, and censoring content it deems politically incorrect. I'm sure you all remember the manifesto incident and them firing the think tank that said monopolies like them are dangerous for democracy.
> ...



*Installing AdNauseam on Vivaldi*

*Install AdNauseam*
_The following instructions are for Google Chrome (includes Vivaldi) only. For other chromium-based browsers simply download the latest .CRX file and drag into your browser window._

*Manual Install in Developer Mode*

Download the most latest adnauseam.chromium.ZIP file from our releases page


Extract the zip file to a folder somewhere that it can remain
Warning: Do not delete this folder after the install; Chrome will disable AdNauseam if this folder is not in the expected location; (save this to C:/Program Files/Google/Chrome and extract it there)


In your Chrome Browser menu, click Windows > Extensions or type chrome://extensions/ in the address bar


Check the Developer mode checkbox


Click the Load unpacked extension button (see image) and navigate to the folder you downloaded in step 1


If you have previously exported your ads, you can retrieve them now

* Note that each time you restart Chrome you will be prompted to Disable Developer Mode Extensions. Feel free to simply hit Cancel and continue.







This is indeed annoying, as Google of course intends, however there is no workaround we are aware of at this time.
------------------------------------------

This is blindingly fast and blocks 95% bullshit.  Fucking love it, swear by it and recommend it.  Now enjoy Carol Saraiva.



Spoiler





 

 


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cable 7 (Dec 7, 2017)

My only real problem is that on some sites, there's so much shit getting clicked and blocked, that my browser lags the fuck out. Aside from that, real good.


----------



## jofra Archer (Jan 6, 2023)

APK Editor is a free utility tool developed by SteelWorks for mobile devices. It is an Android Package (APK) editor that lets users open and modify various.


----------

